# Drucker über W-Lan FritzBox betreiben



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (29. Juni 2010)

*Drucker über W-Lan FritzBox betreiben*

Hi, wollte fragen ob jemand eine Idee hat wie ich den Drucker über W-LAN mit meiner Fritzbox einstellen kann bzw drucken.

*HW*

System: Win 7 64-Bit
Drucker: Lexmark X1290
Modem: AVM FRITZ!Box  Fon WLAN 7170 (UI)  Firmware-Version 29.04.80
W-Lan Stick: AVM Fritz! WLAN USB Stick N 

Drucker mit USB am Modem angeschlossen, wenn ich mein PC mit dem Modem per Lan anschliesse funktioniert auch alles, aber da ich mein Pc mit W-Lan betreibe wird, und ich nun immer das Lankabel zum drucken anschließen muss stinkt mir das 

Jemand eine Idee wie bzw ob es machbar ist? Google erklärt mir nur wie es mit Lan eingestellt wird 

danke schon mal    mfg TowLy


----------



## TheRammbock (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Drucker über W-Lan FritzBox betreiben*

Normalerweise sollte dem Drucker egal sein, ob er seine Daten via LAN oder WLAN bekommt.

Eine Möglichkeit, die du ausprobieren kannst, ist der sogenannte USB-Fernanschluß. Damit würde ich als erstes probieren.


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Drucker über W-Lan FritzBox betreiben*

jop auch schon probiert  aber sobald ich scan / druck / kopier sagt er mir nur die meldung das der Auftrag nicht ausgeführt wurde und dann  kann ich Ok drücken.


----------



## TheRammbock (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Drucker über W-Lan FritzBox betreiben*

Hmmm, 

hast du es denn ao wie in der Anleitung, hier im Anhang, installiert?


----------



## ShadowAMD (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Drucker über W-Lan FritzBox betreiben*

Hi, 

überprüf mal ob die Konfiguration stimmen von deinem Treiber, 

ich denke mal das es wegen dem port oder der Ip Konfiguration 

aber schau mal die druckertreiber durch. 

MFG


----------

